# steelicarus and greg's brand new adventure journal.



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

functionality has always been a big part of our training, so much so that we're planning a trek/climb/adventure across corsica

main inspiration is the movnat video which i'll repost at the bottom of this. if all goes to plan we'll update our training and journey with video diaries so u can see what scruffs we are.

main goals are

climb (lift/push)

run

trek

row

swim

across the island without the use of artifical locomotive force whilst carrying our packs (tent, equipment, shizzle)with us as well as tracking and killing our own food and probably doing the whole thing barefoot.

crazy? yep. dangerous? probably. awesome? hells yea!

here's the vid that started it off

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKGF-ErsJiI:bounce:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey guys - this is a great idea! When are you looking at doing it?

Sounds like a nice mix of challenges ( distance, altitude, etc ). Do you guys run with packs on at the moment? Following some advice a while back from some guys here, I got a weights vest which has really challenged me on my runs (and burpees - but that is a different matter). Small, frequent increments soon add up. Have you guys done much hunting/trapping before?



> Crazy? Yep. Dangerous? Probably. Awesome? Hells yea!


These are the best sort of challenges matey!

Watching with interest!

J


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> here's the vid that started it off


fixed


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Joshua said:


> Hey guys - this is a great idea! When are you looking at doing it?
> 
> Sounds like a nice mix of challenges ( distance, altitude, etc ). Do you guys run with packs on at the moment? Following some advice a while back from some guys here, I got a weights vest which has really challenged me on my runs (and burpees - but that is a different matter). Small, frequent increments soon add up. Have you guys done much hunting/trapping before?
> 
> ...


cheers porn star!

we have a couple fo weighted vests but truth be told rarely use them. (they;re heavy!)

No experience at all hunting tho have some experience tracking which will be interesting to see if it works in corsica


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

food, done.

one of my biggest problems is eating. some days i just forget to eat as im working nonstop. other days id rather sleep than eat, crazy but its true.

so heres my food sorted for tomorrow 

from top clockwise

spicy noodles with greens and ham

spicy noodles with cottage cheese and sliced up beef sausage

roast lamb and taters with onion gravy

spicy chicken, parma cheese and rice

spicy chicken, parma cheese and mash taters

spicy chicken, parma cheese and rice (again)

any feedback welcome!

Tomorrow's workout will be

FIGHT GONE BAD

Wall-ball, 20 pound ball, 10 ft target (Reps)

Sumo deadlift high-pull, 75 pounds (Reps)

Box Jump, 20" box (Reps)

Push-press, 75 pounds (Reps)

Row (Calories)

5 MINS ON, 1 MIN OFF FOR 5 ROUNDS

"In this workout you move from each of five stations after a minute.The clock does not reset or stop between exercises. This is a five-minute round from which a one-minute break is allowed before repeating. On call of "rotate", the athletes must move to next station immediately for best score. One point is given for each rep, except on the rower where each calorie is one point.

Add your points and post them"

Here's a vid






I'll post my time tomorrow :S


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

you could do FGB with me tonight...


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

cant, going to bed soon, getting up at three. sorry, mum's going to call u later too.

come train with me tomorrow?


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> cant, going to bed soon, getting up at three. sorry, mum's going to call u later too.
> 
> come train with me tomorrow?


nicole + CFFB?

*may have blisters on both toes though :S


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

nah..am doing http://www.crossfit.com/mt-archive2/000881.html murph day after


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> nah..am doing http://www.crossfit.com/mt-archive2/000881.html murph day after


more picking and choosing!

to be fair, murph is tough, good luck! i want to try it in a weighted vest next time, maybe, possibly, probably not :S


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

getting the second vest back end of this week.

video diary coming up!!!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

started off easy, almost too easy. had taken one serving of gaspari250 and front squatted 85kg without realising it! f.cuk knows what'll happen when I use all three servings in one go.

The idea is to use 3 hypertrophy microcycles and 1 unloading microcyle (4 weeks total) before moving onto a strength pattern. My push press % is based on my standing press 1rm and my deadlift high pull % on my clean 1rm (which isn't a lot tbh). all with 1 min rest in between (apart from the circuit)

Front squat 60% x6 x6 (85 then 50, 50, 50, 50, 50, 50), felt like I was wasting my time for the first few sets until fatigue kicked in on the 5th set. Ended up being a decent weight that worked me hard as well as allowing me to focus on really excellent technique.

Standing press 60% x6 x6 (30, 25, 25, 25, 25, 25) atrocious form honestly, upper body strength really crap compared to lower body and ended up hyper extending. I might use a machine next time or lower my weight a little bit. Was so hard resisting a push press movement.

Weighted Chins 60% x6 x6 (10, 7.5, 7.5, 7.5, 7.5, 7.5) started off too heavy and not allowing me to go through full r.o.m.

Abs & Back circuit was a 21-15-9 routine of weighted crunches and weighted back extensions (both with a 10kg plate) which totalled 7.50 mins....

all in all a decent workout, feel like I've worked hard as well as being able to identify and work towards resolving weaknesses which traditional cross fit workouts wont let you do as you're going hell bent for leather trying to get the best time possible.

Followed up immediately with a s.xey shake: 25g protein, 5g creatine 2g glutamine and 1.5g HMB

supposed to have a rest day tomorrow but going for a shwim instead - yay


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> supposed to have a rest day tomorrow but going for a shwim instead - yay


and climbing, slacklining and boxing..?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gerg said:


> and climbing, slacklining and boxing..?


am swimming then picking u up then climbing and slack and i'll bring the gloves and pads and do it outdoors? cool?


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> am swimming then picking u up then climbing and slack and i'll bring the gloves and pads and do it outdoors? cool?


and wrestle naked in the sand like monkehs?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gerg said:


> and wrestle naked in the sand like monkehs?


only if you clean your room by the time i get to yours tomorrow


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

How do you make your spicy chicken with parma cheese?? It looks nice.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

heh heh grill the fu.cker with nandos spicy sauce then add parma cheese ontop of hot rice. done

*slams fist gordon ramsey stylee


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

steelicarus said:


> heh heh grill the fu.cker with nandos spicy sauce then add parma cheese ontop of hot rice. done
> 
> *slams fist gordon ramsey stylee


Parma cheese as in parmasan?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

kinda, from the area


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

just received an email from erwan about corsica

"I recommend Corte and the Restonica river, go up there and hike the trail to the lakes you won't regret it.

Then don't miss Piana.

The whole island is gorgeous."

fkcu, cant wait for this


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

yesterday was a rest day so we went and did some slacklining in the dogging park.

really hard and tests core ability too

vid at the bottom






then this morning before work:

started off easy, almost too easy. had taken one serving of gaspari250 and front squatted 85kg without realising it! f.cuk knows what'll happen when I use all three servings in one go.

The idea is to use 3 hypertrophy microcycles and 1 unloading microcyle (4 weeks total) before moving onto a strength pattern. My push press % is based on my standing press 1rm and my deadlift high pull % on my clean 1rm (which isn't a lot tbh). all with 1 min rest in between (apart from the circuit)

Front squat 60% x6 x6 (85 then 50, 50, 50, 50, 50, 50), felt like I was wasting my time for the first few sets until fatigue kicked in on the 5th set. Ended up being a decent weight that worked me hard as well as allowing me to focus on really excellent technique.

Standing press 60% x6 x6 (30, 25, 25, 25, 25, 25) atrocious form honestly, upper body strength really crap compared to lower body and ended up hyper extending. I might use a machine next time or lower my weight a little bit. Was so hard resisting a push press movement.

Weighted Chins 60% x6 x6 (10, 7.5, 7.5, 7.5, 7.5, 7.5) started off too heavy and not allowing me to go through full r.o.m.

Abs & Back circuit was a 21-15-9 routine of weighted crunches and weighted back extensions (both with a 10kg plate) which totalled 7.50 mins....

all in all a decent workout, feel like I've worked hard as well as being able to identify and work towards resolving weaknesses which traditional cross fit workouts wont let you do as you're going hell bent for leather trying to get the best time possible.

Followed up immediately with a s.xey shake: 25g protein, 5g creatine 2g glutamine and 1.5g HMB


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

workout 6th april

slowly starting to up my gaspari, took two servings but half an hour later than i should have so i was buzzing and shaking for an hour after my workout.

today was push press which is one of the most extremly satisying movements if done correctly.

I used 75% 1rm 6x6 witht he following progression:

warm up x6 x 20kg

30kgx6

30kgx6

then felt I could go heavier but struggled and had to rest for 30-45 seconds before finishing my set

40x3x3

40x4x2

40x4x2

40x4x2

form was a bit of as i hadnt really worken up properly yet, at one point my lower back did hyper extend and the weakness in my left arm/shoudler complex became more and more apparent so i focused on being left side dominant half way through.

was temped a couple of times to go lighter but stuck to it and battled through, forgot the wrist straps (unless greg is using them? cant remember if i left them at yours or not) and felt my left wrist start to buckle under the pain. I'll be doing some wrist felxibility before my next workout.

Finished and did my met con cycle which was:

21-15-9

pull ups/gold standard pressups

Had relient K on full blast at this point and the gaspari stuff started to kick in. i honestly dont think ive ever done pressups/pull ups as fast as this before. felt as if my arms were disconnected from the rest of my body and my mind was blank to allow my body to do its thing. . total time 8min 15 seconds but am totally gutted i didnt use my weighted vest....next time.

missed out on abs and back circuit as well as l seat pull up as i simply didnt have time but still feel awesome.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

nice one steelicarus...a training journal with a twist and a difference...i'll try to keep an eye on this one,looks interesting...liking the pics already,nice diet too!!!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

heh heh thanks dude  appreciate the feedback! reps*


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

awesome journal mate


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> yesterday was a rest day so we went and did some slacklining in the dogging park.
> 
> really hard and tests core ability too
> 
> ...


By the looks of you slacklining photos, you've been playing with magic - its not natural, and its cheating  . Seriously though, it looks really tough on proprioception - I will have to give it a go. I tried doing some precision jumps for the first time in a while, but found that these days I'm as nimble as a brick rather than a cat :crying: .



> I might use a machine next time or lower my weight a little bit.


I would lower the weight mate. Switching to machines does little for re-education - quite the opposite IMHO. As for the pushpress, I love dropping into a pushpress from standing militaries for a few cheat reps to really get closer to full failure.

Abs & Back circuit sounds lush. Have you tried doing the back extensions with a bungee - gives a different feel to the hit :thumbup1: .

J


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gym rat said:


> awesome journal mate


aw cheers mate!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Joshua said:


> By the looks of you slacklining photos, you've been playing with magic - its not natural, and its cheating  . Seriously though, it looks really tough on proprioception - I will have to give it a go. I tried doing some precision jumps for the first time in a while, but found that I'm as nimble as a brick rather than a cat :crying: .
> 
> I would lower the weight mate. Switching to machines does little for re-education - quite the opposite IMHO. As for the pushpress, I love dropping into a pushpress from standing militaries for a few cheat reps to really get closer to full failure.
> 
> ...


you're right about switching to machines. i just hate having to use homosexual weights 

am going to try the bungee thing tomorrow morning! we've got one somewhere! *gets excited!

I'll try and post some pics!


----------



## phoenix (Apr 11, 2008)

*waves*


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

phoenix said:


> *waves*


HOLY CRAP! Welcome mate!

HIYA! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## phoenix (Apr 11, 2008)

maybe i should ditch bb.com and move here? That site is full of sted heads anyway


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

phoenix said:


> maybe i should ditch bb.com and move here? That site is full of sted heads anyway


oh crap

*distances self from phoenix


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> *oh crap*
> 
> **distances self from phoenix*


*Hahahaha * :lol:

Top thread man

*and heavy thinks to himself "i wonder how big steel's suitcase is!!!!"

:thumb:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

tomorrow's meals : (from clockwise top)

black bean chicken with thai rice

mash taters and beef hotpot (only beef and oonions, nowt else)

leek and parma cheese chicken with noodles

spicy chilli beef and spring onions on rice

grilled lime chicken with spicy salsa pasta

*yum! :bounce:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

rest day today so greg came over and we went to the local park and did some ring skills:

skin the cat

L seat pull ups (progressions)

pike

half pike

jumping pullups

iron cross progressions

my hamstring flexibility is ****e as u can see

vids coming, in meantime enjoy the pics


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Steel baby...you're a climber?

You'll find slacklining a hell of a lot better in bare feet. Any tool can jump on in trainers....even me!

Love the idea you're training too.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Steel baby...you're a climber?
> 
> You'll find slacklining a hell of a lot better in bare feet. Any tool can jump on in trainers....even me!
> 
> Love the idea you're training too.


I did tell him to take his shoes off...

It was hard, reminded me of the first time I used gymnastic rings, wobbling all over the place. I can't wait to get better at it, and we found a great place to practice today.

*spams his own blog slightly too :thumb:


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

Dude, I have a friend who slacklines regularly, loves climbing and trekking and has just gone to do all the majorca coastline. I've seen the photos and the vids and it is truly impressive. I've done some crossfit stuff with him and it's great for fitness and that wiry muscular climbers physique. I struggled to be fair as I carry about 4 stone more than him!

I find it all completely fascinating and will be keeping an eye upon your journal.

By the way, slacklining is ridiculously difficult. I had one afternoon with him on it and by the end I could just about get on!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh that reminds me....when are you off to Corsica? I'll be there in August and if you'r climbing/bouldering that would be awesome.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Xtrainer said:


> I've done some crossfit stuff with him and it's great for fitness and that wiry muscular climbers physique.


I'd refute that, provided you eat, you will reach a decent size, maybe not body builder huge, but big enough to be strong and functional.

It'll also give you an awesome set of biceps from the million pull-ups you end up doing


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice, a few decent sized guys there


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh that reminds me....when are you off to Corsica? I'll be there in August and if you'r climbing/bouldering that would be awesome.


not sure, as soon as possible really, I want to avoid peak season if possible, not that we'll be going anywhere with people...


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

TBF, you got me there. It was just the way i felt afterwards that kinda pushed me towards feeling that. I haven't spent enough time lookiing at it and shouldn't have judged :beer:

Thanks for putting me right.

Still like the iron though... although pull ups are done every back session and I love 'em.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> tomorrow's meals : (from clockwise top)
> 
> black bean chicken with thai rice
> 
> ...


oh my god,that is some real good food prep there bro...and look at it,my gosh,makes my food look so damn boring and plain,guess a little bit of thought,brilliant!!!



steelicarus said:


> rest day today so greg came over and we went to the local park and did some ring skills:
> 
> skin the cat
> 
> ...


i love that training man...olympic ring work builds brilliant upper body,core body strength,balance and i could go on for ages,nice!!!!



gerg said:


> I'd refute that, provided you eat, you will reach a decent size, maybe not body builder huge, but big enough to be strong and functional.
> 
> It'll also give you an awesome set of biceps from the million pull-ups you end up doing


bro thats a nice bunch of good looking people there...i hate to say,but i did notice that the nice lady in the white vest in the middle standing up,has a bit of something about mary,running down the side of her right forehead/cheek!!!!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Xtrainer said:


> Still like the iron though... although pull ups are done every back session and I love 'em.


Crossfit is about strength too, hypertrophy may take a back seat, but quite often if you analyse a workout it's working out in hypertrophy rep ranges (21/15/9 rep squats/deadlifts/pullups/compund moves anybody?)

There's also plenty of strength days for working on 1/3/5 rep maxes on olympic and compound lifts.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah if I could avoid it I wouldn't be there in August....but I have to go there for work so it makes sense to get some climbing in too. You boulderers or climbers? Grade?


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

gerg said:


> Crossfit is about strength too, hypertrophy may take a back seat, but quite often if you analyse a workout it's working out in hypertrophy rep ranges (21/15/9 rep squats/deadlifts/pullups/compund moves anybody?)
> 
> There's also plenty of strength days for working on 1/3/5 rep maxes on olympic and compound lifts.


no I was just saying that I like lifting iron :thumb:

I do free stuff whilst boxing so don't incorporate it too much in my gym sessions. just personal opinion that's all. When i look to get ripped in a few weeks I may look into it a little more...

you've piqued my interest.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah if I could avoid it I wouldn't be there in August....but I have to go there for work so it makes sense to get some climbing in too. You boulderers or climbers? Grade?


TBH we're new to outdoor stuff, we've mostly been indoors, but now the weather is heating up, we want to go out. Went the peak distric on the weekend, but it was almost gale force winds!

I've been outdoor climbing, and love it, feels a lot more natural and less like cheating. First time I climbed was near cordoba, argentina. got a bus to the middle of nowhere, with just me, the guide and another person. He points at a big multi pitch granite wall, with natural quartz holds, and says "right, climb that" :thumb: Been hooked ever since :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

gerg said:


> TBH we're new to outdoor stuff, we've mostly been indoors, but now the weather is heating up, we want to go out. Went the peak distric on the weekend, but it was almost gale force winds!
> 
> I've been outdoor climbing, and love it, feels a lot more natural and less like cheating. First time I climbed was near cordoba, argentina. got a bus to the middle of nowhere, with just me, the guide and another person. He points at a big multi pitch granite wall, with natural quartz holds, and says "right, climb that" :thumb: Been hooked ever since :lol:


The peak is awesome! I take it you have been climbing on the black peak? Nothing in this world quite measures up to the grit here. Ahem. Excuse me while I daydream.

Sounds like a sweet trip. I've done Sajama in Bolivia. Stuck on artifical walls atm but hopeing to get some real climbing in soon.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> The peak is awesome! I take it you have been climbing on the black peak?.


to be honest, i've not actually managed to get climbing outside in england, supposed to have done it several times, but for one reason or another i've not got around to it. :huh:

on saturday we went to castle naze, but we were worried about safety, due to wind, and our inexperience. we've only got basic equipment (couple of slings, draws, krabs, 50m and 10m rope, etc.) so far as it's been all indoor stuff. apparently saying "I think I know how to set up an anchor" isn't good enough :whistling:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

this morning's workout

got up late as spent last night having the sexy time so i downed three scoops of gaspari250 and forgot to have any brekkie like a giant co.ck

Sumo deadlift highpull @80%1rm 40kgx6 then 50kgx6 then 45kgx6x6

pull ups with weighted vest (10kg - see pic) 6x6x6x6x6x6 with knees bent as a progression into the l-seat (actually found them easier than strict pull ups)

then i threw up a multicoloured wave of day-glo gaspari suppliments  which meant i had to cut my workout short which i was gutted about because the stone roses came on followed by the new one by medina lakes so i was well up for it


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

tomorrow's workout:

warm up - weighted L-seat pull ups 6x6x6x6x6x6

"Michael"

Three rounds for time of:

Run 800 meters

50 Back Extensions

50 Sit-ups

In honor of Navy Lieutenant Michael McGreevy, 30, of Portville, NY, who was killed in Afghanistan June 28.

video: http://media.crossfit.com/cf-video/CrossFit_MichaelWOD.wmv


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

very briefly as dinner is on..i'll add more pics later but this what our warm up today on the slackline. was fun! core is fukked tho


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> very briefly as dinner is on..i'll add more pics later but this what our warm up today on the slackline. was fun! core is fukked tho


Slacklining is awesome. I invariably make a total tit of myself. Never do it while drunk....I ended up with a friction burn across my forehead in Font when I did that.... :whistling:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

haha thanks. We're covered in scrapes, bruises and mud. Now it's off to the gym


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

21, 15, 9 x100kg deadlifts

21, 15, 9 burpees

Three rounds and I was cooked. Total time was 21:47 then I lay on the floor having back spasms whilst greg kicked me. Sauna, steam and now for bed


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> 21, 15, 9 x100kg deadlifts
> 
> 21, 15, 9 burpees
> 
> Three rounds and I was cooked. Total time was 21:47 then I lay on the floor having back spasms whilst greg kicked me. Sauna, steam and now for bed


ok, so i may have slightly made up that DL burpee workout, the official CF games one was:

Five rounds for time of:

- 275 pound Deadlift, 5 reps (Womens weight 185lbs)

- 10 Burpees

The one I did the other week was:

For time:

100kg Deadlift, 21 reps

Run 800 meters

100kg Deadlift, 15 reps

Run 800 meters

100kg Deadlift, 9 reps

Run 800 meters

so it's close enough... ;D

and my time was 25:13 as I got screwed over by the running


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gerg said:


> ok, so i may have slightly made up that DL burpee workout, the official CF games one was:
> 
> Five rounds for time of:
> 
> ...


yea baby! taste it! are you bulking? btw hip flexors dont work, so i'll find another way of kicking your ass when i come over later:bounce:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

and your time was 21:49, not 21:47 (checked the stop watch)

so chew on that


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> then I lay on the floor having back spasms whilst greg kicked me





> I'll find another way of kicking your ass when I come over later


Do you two usually end your workouts with a scrap? I use to do that and its an awesome way to get the last bit of grr out of your system. Is this why you do it? Unfortunately my training partners theses days just aren't willing.

J


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Joshua said:


> Do you two usually end your workouts with a scrap? I use to do that and its an awesome way to get the last bit of grr out of your system. Is this why you do it? Unfortunately my training partners theses days just aren't willing.
> 
> J


haha gay as it sounds we do wrestle around a lot, extensor/flexor training.

today =

front squat at 60% 1RM (50kg) 6x6

felt amazing after saturday's deadlift circuit which absolutely messed me up. my entire back feels like its made of individual steel cables so front squatting felt awesome. i've noticed my form is a lot better as well as my strength so i'll have to up the weight next week, have lost some flexibility though but im putting that down to deadlift-rapage. am getting some good positioning too, nice and parallel, feet nicely aligned too which i was struggling with. can still feel some disparity between left and right but not as much as before.

standing press 60%1RM (20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 27.5kg, 27.5kg, 27.5kg)

as you can see, lots of messing around trying to find the right weight. am definately stronger and form is much better, not hyper extension either.

weighted chins 60% 1RM 6x6 (10kg, 10kg, 5kg, 5kg, 5kg, 5kg)

am loving these,f orgot my weighted vest in greg's car so wrapped my feet around a dumbbell, forgot again to only use 60% which is why i switched it down to 5kg). gotta say my arms looked awesome which gave me a bit of a mid workout push.

abs-back circuit

back extension+curl with 10kg plate, 21-15-9 for reps

total time was 4.23min which is almost half off last week! WELL IMPRESSED!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

how are you planning on hunting your food...riffle, trapping or crossbow?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

hey mate, thanks for posting  looking at trapping, fishing and bow and arrow. we've already alloted 5k to our life support equipment, we dont want to be laden down with too much and army supps are expensive. the idea is to live like we're originally built to. hopefully it'll let our more vital instincts come out. we'll be practising loads here first, especially prepping and curing the meat etc


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

ray meares does some woodlore courses on that type of thing but it is very expensive, im sure you could learn from someone else for a fraction of the price.

best of luck

also...be carefull about what you hunt and where in this country specially if you are going after deer, dont wanna get done for poaching!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

cheers - there's a few courses around the lakes we might go on. i did something similar across china and i just carried my own food and restocked at each village.

im also a total pussy, couldnt kill a deer, it'll be birds, boar, fish and rabbits. ive eaten my fair share of insects so i'll keep away


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

*goes off hunter gathering and foraging for food in tescos


----------



## STEGartz (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey dudes!

Just checking up on tha training logs. So this is were y'ar.

I'm going to get cracking with my own training log, I need something to motivate me!

*adds to faves


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

STEGartz said:


> Hey dudes!
> 
> Just checking up on tha training logs. So this is were y'ar.
> 
> ...


HEY SEXY FACE! WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE! Phoenix and Darney are around here somewhere, you're gonna fukkin love it here mate  New chapter for you! :bounce:


----------



## STEGartz (Dec 18, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> HEY SEXY FACE! WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE! Phoenix and Darney are around here somewhere, you're gonna fukkin love it here mate  New chapter for you! :bounce:


Cheers dude,

This is exciting. I feel like I'm now hanging around with all the cool kids :-D

Gonna have a good nosey around!


----------



## STEGartz (Dec 18, 2008)

Great work so far dude. Some of the grub looks immense.

My and our lass are looking at Corsica for the 2nd week in June, not sure though as it


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

if we're there the same time we'll come say hello. we'll be sporting beards, covered in blood and wearing animal hides by all chances


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

sexy chicken

(from the chicken thread before)

filleted chicken breasts, washed.

5 cloves of garlic smashed

shredded ginger

(didnt have any chillies so had to use chilli sauce)

lemon juice

left overnight covered in the fridge

cooked em all off now and they taste sexytime!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Just read this thread.

Love it mate your doing exactly what i used to do as a teenager and will get back into once i have finished bb.

There is nothing as fun and challanging as surving off nature and seeing new sights!

Just make sure you do your research about what you can and can not eat as you well know at certain times of the year you dont want to eat certain animals (worms and all that).


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Con said:


> Just read this thread.
> 
> Love it mate your doing exactly what i used to do as a teenager and will get back into once i have finished bb.
> 
> There is nothing as fun and challanging as surving off nature and seeing new sights!


cheers dude! i honestly cant wait, i hate training indoors and im really enjoying my new routine, feel like im constantly pumped 

we'll record the trip and prep for it too and upload the vids 

*sends pilot to channel4


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> we'll record the trip and prep for it too and upload the vids
> 
> *sends pilot to channel4


 I cant wait for the part when you enter a remote village of inbred hill people and the video turns all blair witch style:lol:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Con said:


> I cant wait for the part when you enter a remote village of inbred hill people and the video turns all blair witch style:lol:


been there, done that  in zhejiang province, china. i came out of the mountain and they followed me around the village, i thought i was going to get stabbed/murdered/raped. turns out i was the first white guy they'd ever met


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow love the pictures great stuff!

They must have thought you we're a white devil lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice pics Finn, you're not white though are you?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

hah a little bit, below is the exact moment i came out of the mountain after a day's trek.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Nice pics Finn, you're not white though are you?


im white compared to them!


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Nice pics Finn, you're not white though are you?


lol


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

heavyweight said:


> lol


***doesnt tell anyone heavyweight is really michael jackson


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> ***doesnt tell anyone heavyweight is really michael jackson


Thats haaaarsh:whistling:

*heavy thinks when is this tree climber gonna send him an addressed suitcase


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

you realise i'll have to cut you in half to get you there?

*thinks ukmers might volunteer


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> you realise i'll have to cut you in half to get you there?
> 
> *thinks ukmers might volunteer


Yeah... but on a serious note, what was the name of the tree u hugged today

*heavy starts too **** himself with laauughter

:lol:


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

Guys, is lunge jumping in crossfit..? I'm only asking because I did them in boxing circuits yesterday and I can't ****ing walk today!!! And I do regular heavy and light deep squatting! OW OW OW!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Xtrainer said:


> Guys, is lunge jumping in crossfit..? I'm only asking because I did them in boxing circuits yesterday and I can't ****ing walk today!!! And I do regular heavy and light deep squatting! OW OW OW!


anything functional is in there, bicep curls are not 

walking lunges are often in the prescribed workouts, but i guess jumping lunges are harder to quantify. weighted overhead lunges are a killer :S


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

since this is a joint thread, and nobody read's the blogs, here's my workout from today 

*"DT"*

Five rounds for time of:

- 155 pound Deadlift, 12 reps

- 155 pound Hang power clean, 9 reps

- 155 pound Push jerk, 6 reps

Scaled weight to 50kg (110lb)

*Time: 27:41*

This was tough! I'm half glad I didn't scale the deads up to 70kg, or I would have been completely destroyed. I had a torn callous on my middle finger right on the joint, so holding the bar was a constant source of pain.

Deadlifts were easy, but winded you. Hang power cleans were the hardest, broke most of them into 5 and 4 reps. Push jerks were more like push presses, but 6 reps was easy to knock out. Need to work on my jerk though. Was a little worried about my shoulders, as my rotator cuff has been a little sore, but it held up fine. Grip was one of the biggest problems on this, the deadlifts and HPCs fried my forearms.

Was a big sweaty mess by the end of it. 

Had some sexy waitrose lamb, mint, and redcurrant burgers for dinner, and they were AWESOME. I may also just have eaten half a chocolate egg and a pint of milk...


----------



## STEGartz (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Gerg, where are the blogs?

Cracking pics Steel, awesome stuff.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

cheers sexy/ blogs are at the very top of your screen


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

gerg said:


> anything functional is in there, bicep curls are not
> 
> walking lunges are often in the prescribed workouts, but i guess jumping lunges are harder to quantify. weighted overhead lunges are a killer :S


Ah, understood, thanks!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

last night - done at midnight 

an hour of warming up (dont ask, i will kill someone today)

pushpress 40x6 (x2), 42.5x6 (x2) 20x6 (x2)

L-seat pull ups (progression) 6x6

Tabatta kettlebell overhead swings @ 16kg x 58 reps 

Am happy with pushpress repetitions as its a massive improvement to last weeks, L seats seemed almost too easy, both nees bent. I'll do with one or both legs slightly extended next time. TB KB was ****e but it was past midnight at this point and i wanted to violate myself in the sauna.

Came home, had chilli and zma


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Bloody hell, that's dedication training at midnight. It may have only (only she says!) 16kg on the kettlebells but they're a nasty little exercise so kudos for that!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks! i hate being stuck behind at work but id been called away 10 mins before going gym with greg to sort something out. now im off back to work to deal with things medieval stylee


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

meh..came home at noon and fell asleep. i work with retards. cant wait to leave this job. woke up now ravenously hungry. i might eat my cat.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> meh..came home at noon and fell asleep. i work with retards. cant wait to leave this job. woke up now ravenously hungry. i might eat my cat.


*goes and rescues lady and marco

*takes boumboulina while he's at it too


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> ...i might eat my cat.


I would not mate - they can often carry a lot of bugs compared with other animals.

J


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gerg said:


> *goes and rescues lady and marco
> 
> *takes boumboulina while he's at it too


you forgot one!!!

i have to go church tomorrow morning, can i come get rings off you after? do u want to make the parrellets tomorrow?


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> you forgot one!!!
> 
> i have to go church tomorrow morning, can i come get rings off you after? do u want to make the parrellets tomorrow?


mavrouka can fend for herself, plus you'd never find her under all that fur!

and come around when you're ready


----------



## STEGartz (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't eat the pussy...


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

pussy is safe - been a weird week, fired two more people which meant i had to be in for (greek) easter as well as other weirdness I might post up in the adult lounge later.

Spent saturday with greg in the park doing slacklining and garnering the adulation and applause of the girls watching us across the street through their bedrooms. Greg hid behind a tree, I did an actor's bow.

Felt a lot harder getting into the groove of things and only stafrted to really get some good balance by the end of the session. Played around with upside downstuff and need to figure out what the logical progression is from handing half a meter upside down by the backs of my knees.

core was fooked after the sessio so went into work, played the bad guy then stayed behind to do my wreights session.

Sumo deadlift high pull was awesome, much better control over the bar, range of motion and rep range. seemed a little light but had to remind myself to stick to 60%.

push pull circuit consisted of bar chinups and body weight dips 6 reps of each until utter exhaustion, got an awesome pump on which drove me on a little more. i think I managed 15 rounds.

yay


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

That sounds like an exceptionally fun session. I think you said you 2 had been climbing as well? Or did I just imagine that. If I am not, are you more interested in the climbing or bouldering aspect, as I think the bouldering would fit in with the training scheme the 2 of you have going on.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

we've not had a chance to be yet this week. we do play around on the bouldering, do a lot of timed climbed and blindfolded. we're trying to figure out if they'll let us climb with weighted vests or not. we also talked about using fire in some way but think they woudlnt like that  i love timed climbs, mentally exhilarating and physically challenging


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh and my workout today was 100 reps of inverted burpees for time 

i think our slack lining is slowly getting there.

I used ot boulder quite a bit indoors in nottingham, as that was one of the better places to do it, the bouldering in manchester isn't so hot, or I may have been spoiled 

To be honest I prefer roped climbing, you can push yourself that bit more. Free climbing would be more our style, but obviously not the best for safety... Never actually had many proper falls when climbing though, maybe I need to push myself more


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gerg said:


> Oh and my workout today was 100 reps of inverted burpees for time
> 
> i think our slack lining is slowly getting there.
> 
> ...


you said we were going to practice falling soon....?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

tuesday's active recovery:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

gerg said:


> Oh and my workout today was 100 reps of inverted burpees for time
> 
> i think our slack lining is slowly getting there.
> 
> ...


 Reps for the inverted burpees!

Free climbing is a bit of an art. I really wouldn't be aiming for having proper falls. If you fall right you shouldn't really get injured and the spotter is there to break the fall. Only bad fall I had was free climbing/sea cliff bouldering. Rock face crumbled, I decked out as I was caught totally by surprise. Spotter caught me but I'd already broken my foot on the face.

Climbing is different to bouldering. Bouldering is a lot more taxing on the fingers/grip/forearms. Climbing is more stamina. Have you got access to a campus board? Think that would fit in very nicely with your training.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

they do have one but...well...its hard!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> they do have one but...well...its hard!


 And your point is? :thumb: You'll get better fast. So much fun....OK, so the having hands cramped into claws and forearms pumped as hell isn't so pleasant but, no, it IS fun!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> tuesday's active recovery:


 That is awesome! Will be trying that. Would rep but I need to spread the love before I can rep again!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> And your point is? :thumb: You'll get better fast. So much fun....OK, so the having hands cramped into claws and forearms pumped as hell isn't so pleasant but, no, it IS fun!


I can get a few thigns upo a campus board, but it's pretty painful. to be honest the little crimpy holds are my downfall, though I have a pretty good grip so can use them if need be.

my favourite stuff is big overhangs, in notts they had a cool bouldering wall thing that was like the underside of a bridge, so you could play around upside down to your hearts content.

anyway work tomorrow 

*takes zma and heads to bed


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

today:

front [email protected] 55kg 6x6 shoulder flexibility is better, am putting that down to the slacklining and rings we did.

standing press 25x6, 30kg x6x5

weighted chins with 5kg 6x6

skipped the abs/back circuit as am pretty fried from the recent park toys 

my diet is ****, i dont feel hungry at all. meh.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Then go have a shake so at least you are getting some protein in you even if you don't wanna eat!


----------



## STEGartz (Dec 18, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> tuesday's active recovery:


That is COOL AS FCUK!! :thumb:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> skipped the abs/back circuit as am pretty fried from the recent park toys


and you gave me sh1t for using the word "fried"!

My workout today: Angie (links to my blog). 100 pull-ups, 100 press-ups, 100 sit-ups, 100 squats, in that order :bounce:

23:28 (pb)


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gerg said:


> and you gave me sh1t for using the word "fried"!
> 
> My workout today: Angie (links to my blog). 100 pull-ups, 100 press-ups, 100 sit-ups, 100 squats, in that order :bounce:
> 
> 23:28 (pb)


bitch, you probably got it from me!


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

gerg said:


> fixed


Looks amazing mate, good luck with that!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Managed a new deadlift PB today, 150kg, which is 2 x my bodyweight


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

gerg said:


> Managed a new deadlift PB today, 150kg, which is 2 x my bodyweight


 Apparently I have given out too much rep in the last 24hours. But as soon as I have reps....you are SO getting repped for that!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

hehe, cheers 

wait till you see what me and steel are doing tomorrow 

I did mean to go easy this week, as I wanted to do a practice 10k run at the weekend, but fukc it, maximum intensity all the way


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh you tease! Can't wait to see what you're a gonna get up to.

Yeah intensity is fun.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Made this for dinner:

roasted in olive oil:

- 700g turkey

- 1 onion

- lots of garlic

- 600g fresh cherry and baby plum tomatoes

- 1 red pepper

- fresh basil

served with a little bit too much pasta, but it should be ok 

tastes awesome, one of my favourite dishes, that i've not made in a while. Fresh wholesome Mediterranean style food. :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh dude....presentation.

Looks like someone beat you to it, ate it and honked it back up for ya!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

yeah i didn't think to take a picture until i'd eaten a big plateful


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

*gets back from pub

I made an awesome discovery, in weatherspoons if you order a burger you can add an extra burger for £1, and there's no limit on the number of burgers you can add.... :thumb:

So for £6.40 I have a fairly cheap high protein, low carb meal (I left most of the chips and bread), also you get a drink free with it too (had a J20 for some vitamins...  )


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

That is one hefty mans burger!!!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

18oz of meat


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I have to say that sauce....looks remarkably similar to...man sauce. Ewww


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I have to say that sauce....looks remarkably similar to...man sauce. Ewww


Yellow? :confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yellow? :confused1:


 It's more the glistening consistency....... :lol:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

it was worryingly translucent...


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Today's workout (link to my blog): Filthy Fifty

from blog entry:

Today's Workout:

"Filthy Fifty" (video demo)

For time:

50 Box jump, 24 inch box

50 Jumping pull-ups

50 Kettlebell swings, 1 pood

Walking Lunge, 50 steps

50 Knees to elbows

50 Push press, 45 pounds

50 Back extensions

50 Wall ball shots, 20 pound ball

50 Burpees

50 Double unders

Subbed tuck jumps for double unders. Accidentally did knees to elbows before lunges.

*Greg: 34:01* (was: 44:22 from december)

*Steelicarus: 36:18* (was: 50:30 from october)

*Steelicarus' account of the events:* (rep him not me 

I hate this workout. Its the kind of experience that makes other gym patrons stop their bicep curls and look at the two hyperactive crossfitters in the corner who keep stopping, starting and waving at each other. Designed with a masochistic need to destroy every muscle group, metabolic pathway and possible biomechanical advantage, the workout starts off easy then puts you through several variations of hell until you;re left in a sweaty heap in the corner with your right leg uncontrollably twitching and lacking the ability to speak/move.

The movements aren't difficult, they're not meant to be. By their very nature, they are genetically hard-wired into our body, copied and bastardized throughout the working day as we sit and reach, push and pull, fight and defend. The hidden pitfall is your own internal monologue that becomes louder and more insistent, 'are they still staring at us...who's ahead of who...can i stop...should i cheat....too hard...don't throw up...was that 48 or 49.....'. By the third or forth round that voice is dangerously seductive, trying to convince you to stop, and at the start of each round you're forced to eat locusts and honey with temptation whispering in your ear that the workout is flawed, that you should stop and rest, that you should do half today and half tomorrow. Instead, someway and somehow that is important, you tap into a reserve of energy and willpower, driving yourself forward until it feel like every rep is the mental and physical equivalent of runing through a wall.

One more rep, one more rep, rest,****'s sake...rest..one more rep...rest...every ounce of recovered potential your body can generate is immediately spent in the pursuit of one more rep. In my head I play number games by counting in multiple of ten, count up to 25 then 25 back down again. Greg and I shout our reps across to each other at the start until we end up having to sign our numbers as every second counts, every breath rips and burns as we sweat and fight against our previous times, fight against our own body's conditioned responses, fight the indoctrinated idiocy of the health and fitness world until we feel like we're part of something more personal, more vital, more primal.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

See I so relate to that. That's how I feel in rugby practise....just one more lap of the pitch....just one more sprint...just 1/2 hour more of training and I will NOT spew all over the coach.

LOVING that workout guys. Really, truely and utterly. Our slackliner owner just ****ed off to America for 6months. No more lunch time on roof of office slacklining and gravel rashed knees. May have to actually get my own:cursing:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

gerg said:


> *gets back from pub
> 
> I made an awesome discovery, in weatherspoons if you order a burger you can add an extra burger for £1, and there's no limit on the number of burgers you can add.... :thumb:
> 
> So for £6.40 I have a fairly cheap high protein, low carb meal (I left most of the chips and bread), also you get a drink free with it too (had a J20 for some vitamins...  )





gerg said:


> 18oz of meat





Gym Bunny said:


> I have to say that sauce....looks remarkably similar to...man sauce. Ewww





MaKaVeLi said:


> Yellow? :confused1:


wetherspoons it is...but not too sure about the old colours going on there!!!

chef's special,extra protein????


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm hoping the weather stays nice so I can get some slack lining in tomorrow or sunday.

The burger wasn't the best, but I was too overwhelmed at the possibility of having a burger tower.

I'd also like ot point out that burpees really fukcing suck! They took my 8 minutes today, almost a quarter of the time.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

BORED

This is us


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> BORED
> 
> This is us


Heavy! at the end of the vid u doing the kinda one arm chins, how many can u do?!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Awesome vid! I await the full length comedy duo act with anticipation.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks, we're taking the show on the road in the summer


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

and back...

on saturday greg and myself drove all the way to london's hampstead heath to meet a man. wait, that sounds wrong...

this man : www.movnat.com

a great guy, i've been in contact with over the past year to find out more about his trainin philosophy and also the inspiration for our corsica trek later this year.

We spent the entire day with him, training, listening, training, listening, crawling around on all fours, training barefoot, climbing trees and ropes. the idea was to move away from the conventions in the gym and put them to practical use.

We almost collectively slapped him when he said we were squatting with rounded backs. we had to pick each other up, logs, branches etc, make the most efficient use of our body weight and momentum. So we also did some fighting, grappling, parkour, pose running etc. What should;d have been a 5 hour seminar turned into an 8 hour bloodfest.

Erwan is really approachable and seemed to take a special interest in us as we train together, are best friends and had come down together. A little hippyish (he spoke about being earthed, creating a deeper connection with the earth by training barefoot) and spent an age talking about how different movnat was to crossfit...but not really.

The main event was asking us to muscle up on a tree branch, We can muscle up on bars in the gym but a tree branch, thicker, moving, bark was really really difficult. Again, crossfit talks about being fit for eventuality where as movnat cuts out the middle step and sticks you right in the environment.

My body is in so much pain right now but its given us a whole slew of new ideas for training as well as making us a bit more focused. He doesn't have all the answers but it went a long way to what we want to get out of our training.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

just realised i put socks on this morning before work and i;ve bled through them and it's dried. not looking forward to ripping them off later


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> A little hippyish (he spoke about being earthed, creating a deeper connection with the earth by training barefoot)


Tbh I can see what he means. I walked and drove to work barefoot, and am walking around barefoot now (I brought some flip flops to give a pretence of social convention), and it feels really good.

Walking to my car, feeling the different textures, the cool limestone paving, the bumpy manhole covers, the grainy tarmac. Driving and feeling the pedals, moving my seat slightly forward to compensate for not having shoes on my feet, using the pedals with much more precision.

Walking barefoot requires your feet to be relaxed, if you tense up then any stones will hurt you. This in turn makes the rest of you body, and your mind feel much more relaxed. Walking to work thinking about all the different textures, running across the road, the rough grass, the loose gravel, it all felt fantastic, and I feel all the more relaxed and chilled out for it.

I tried wearing my flip flops in the office, but they feel uncomfortable, so I'm just continuing to barefoot. Only had one guy as if I was "on a beach"


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Walking bare foot is so much better for you, not just in terms of posture. It also makes things like squats feel much more natural. Just wish I was living in the country and could walk around bare foot all day.

Thanks for the heads up on 5fingers Gerg. On my birthday wish list!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Thanks for the heads up on 5fingers Gerg. On my birthday wish list!


There's some others too which Erwan was wearing, which are a little more orthodox looking and seem really good: feelmax shoes, though obviously going completely barefoot is better!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

****ING HIPPIES


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah I agree with barefoot being better, but I'm living in a city atm. When I lived in the country growing up my parents had to force me into shoes for school. The feelmax look good but I really like the idea of 5fingers. Just read a review on them, now obviously this is written from a female perspective, but it just encouraged me. I particularly like the fact 5fingers can be used for bouldering. As I prefer to do that barefoot too.

I've had real problems rehabilitating an old injury and have MBTs to correct this which mimics the effect of walking bare foot, but whenever I can I prefer barefoot. I'm wondering how good 5fingers would be for walking in Corsica this summer. As I'm gonna be spending 2 weeks hiking and climbing there


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I've had real problems rehabilitating an old injury and have MBTs to correct this which mimics the effect of walking bare foot, but whenever I can I prefer barefoot. I'm wondering how good 5fingers would be for walking in Corsica this summer. As I'm gonna be spending 2 weeks hiking and climbing there


it depends on how used to it you are. I will probably take traditional walking shoes with me to corsica, but try and barefoot when I can. I've noticed that even erwan was wearing walking shoes on some of his treks!

If your feet begin to fatigue, and you start heel striking then it's probably time to put the shoes on, or risk injuring yourself. Also in extreme conditions like ice or cold, it might be best to have some protection.

I'm aiming to barefoot as often as possible to condition my feet, internally and externally.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> just realised i put socks on this morning before work and i;ve bled through them and it's dried. not looking forward to ripping them off later


Your back..at last, heard by the grape vine u been hiding from the burpees in the far East,is this true? Great to see u back my man and you where 5 minutes away from my houseand i wasnt told any1 knocked for me:confused1: :confused1: :thumb: Lots of them hippy types around Hampstead, but Hampstead is a Reeal quality area, i house there for sure. How's life man????


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

HEY HEY pornstar! didnt realise you were there are we would have come a-knocking. yea finally back from the far east, china is still amazing. i brought back some of the weather for y'all. dont say i never give you nuttin  hows you sexy?


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> HEY HEY pornstar! didnt realise you were there are we would have come a-knocking. yea finally back from the far east, china is still amazing. i brought back some of the weather for y'all. dont say i never give you nuttin  hows you sexy?


Your back..so im ok now,but tell me what this guy had to say or u gonna make me go beat it out of him im a bit skint at the moment!! Was u climbing the trees in the heath?cant tell what part of heath from photo, well i saying that i think i know! Congratulations :bounce:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

climbed loads of trees, crawled on all fours through the park, did some parkour on the rails between the ponds..phew..crazy stuff and body is feeling it today but was inspiring.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

heavyweight said:


> u gonna make me go beat it out of him


*would be interested to see you fight erwan, I suspect he would kick your ass :thumb:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Great to hear about your mini adventure to Hampstead heath.

It is surprising how much of a difference varying the bar thickness and type makes on exercises. Damn good stuff! Reminds me of an old video by traceur called Demon (COPK) who would pick an exercise and perform it on as many different surfaces and conditions as possible in a month. The video covered the muscle up and inspired me to ache constantly and become a social outcast from doing muscle ups in funny places  .

Congrats on tying the knot F! :beer:

J


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

*would like to point out he managed a muscle up on the tree, but i didn't fancy trying the spinny around upside down gymnastic variation for fear of ripping my testes off 

also the tree in hampstead heath are awesome, perfect for climbing and playing around with


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

gerg said:


> *would be interested to see you fight erwan, I suspect he would kick your ass :thumb:


MMmmh...this is gonna slightly hurt me by saying this! he would probably murder all three of us put infront of him!he does look in bloody good form though!!!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Here's my article that I wrote last week 

Health & Food >> Health & Body :: Movnat

Last Saturday, slowly sun-burning Londoners on Hampstead Heath were witness to a group of people crawling around on all fours, lifting logs, throwing rocks, jumping (and occasionally landing) from trees generally following the instructions of a barefoot, bare-chested Frenchman seemingly made up entirely of tan and muscle.

This is Movnat ('natural movement), a grassroots revolution that ensures you'll be in the best mental and physical shape of your life without a 2 year iron clad gym membership or 3am call-now-infomercial-equipment. From its slightly storytale origins (ancient tribal skill-sets turned into a 19th century training system, adopted by French military and then almost blasted into extinction thanks to the First World War) Erwan Le Corre has revolutionised and breathed new life into the system making it more relevant to the 21st century 'zoo humans', who suffer physically, mentally and spiritually to being disconnected from the natural world. Modern society being the zoo.

Erwan is the charismatic and obviously passionate proponent of the idea our true nature is to be strong, healthy, happy and free, travelling the world to 'rehabilitate zoo humans' escape the confines of their conventions and lead happier, healthier lives by sidestepping the convoluted orgy of swiss balls and rubber tubing the fines industry has entangled itself into. He's also a hard task-master who demands I muscle up a tree, seemingly uncaring of the shredding my soft, supple northern skin is taking against this cheese grater of a London oak. I jump back down ready to pick up the nearest block of stone he's made us carry all day and cave his head in but then explains why I've had to shed blood to climb the tree and the gestalt shift stays my hand.

I consider myself fit and regularly train boot camp style to the obvious distain of my fellow gym brethren, but this is hard! Sure, I can do a pull-up or twenty in the gym but Erwan demands to know if that means I'd be able to do the same if my life depended on it? Short answer; no. The shredding design of the swaying branch that has miraculously become an osmotic part of my arm is very different from the pristine, rubber covered pull-up bar hidden away in the corner of my gym and Erwan forces me to ask how much of what I've done in the gym is transferable to a real life scenario. Am I fit or as fit as a zoo human could get?

Would I still be able to get up on the tree if I was simultaneously being chased by a wild animal with a pack on my back and having to save a small child (an example Erwan uses with alarming regularity all day making me wonder if we need to call somebody). It's not paranoia but constantly qualifying every exercise and movement, creating what Erwan calls 'a situational mindset'.

The entire day is the same, forcing us to strip away the conventions of fitness until we have to relearn the very basics of body movement; the principles of correct tension, using gravity, 'bodyweight shifting' and 'transfer' as well as mental acuity, willpower, focus and concentration, optimum body alignment and placement. Muscle size becomes unimportant compared to the output they can achieve, flexibility only goes as far as how low you can crawl and how much you can lift is as important as how far you can throw. Where some systems like Crossfit aim to recreate real life demands on the body and general preparedness, Movnat, cuts out the middle step and places you barefoot in any given situation, creating a deeper, more vital understanding of how our body works and what its capable of.

The 5 hour seminar has suddenly become 8 hours, infused by Erwan's genuine desire to help and educate. It's a joyous yet demanding experience that is surprisingly empowering. MovNat has subscription fee, no instalment plan or need to attend weekly classes. 'In fact,' he playfully admonishes, 'after today, I don't want to ever see you again!' Basic movements are stripped down to basics then combined with other skill sets; as your skills increases so do the variations you can perform until you're left with a seemingly never-ending toolbox of movements that focus on essential techniques and fundamental principles. Movnat has an inherent scalability and dedicated coaching system which, alongside natural movement means the system is applicable to everyone from all walks of life, ability levels and ages. Even after eight hours it's obvious we've barely begun to scratch the surface of what Erwan wants to share.

It's hard to want to go back into the gym and do a bicep curl in the air conditioned, mirrored confines of the gym when we could be running barefoot and bare-chested under the glorious sun, surrounded by fresh air and nature, using our own bodies and what unprepared materials around us. me. This isn't just monkeying around in a local park but rediscovering the same joy of movement most of us felt in our childhoods. With an almost Ayn Randian approach to fitness, Erwan highlights what was good and pure about how we interact with our bodies by discarding the unnecessary and conventional and finding something purer and more honest.

For more information check out www.movnat.com or email Erwan at [email protected]


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

yestrday:

burpee deadlift bitch:

100kg deadlifts x5

x10 gold standard burpees

= 5 rounds

could only manage 4.5 rounds as was battling an injury from the movnat thing last week (see above). greg had blood in his spit after too which was a bit worrying.

today:

push press 40kg 6x6

kipping pullups 6x6

swim 8 lengths

masturbate in sauna

simples


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

today we played around abit seeing as greg has a cold and im fooked from the past two workouts

deadlifts 100kg 6x3

skipping (double unders)

L seat into inverted plank x4

swimzays

then had to avoid retard fat man deadlifting 140kg and then dropping it ON EVERY REP

****ing retard


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

plus you almost did a couple of giants on the pullup bar

i did a few thrusters and split jerks


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

sorry yea forgot. am still singing bob marley


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

climbing today which bored the **** out of me until the very end when i was being timed to get up the wall as fast as possible. meh

82 seconds 20meter wall

greg 84 seconds 20meter wall


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Why did it bore you? Perhaps switch to bouldering for a while? Or are you stuck indoors ATM when you wanna be outside?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

maybe its the artificialness of it all. greg did suggest we go outside when the weather is better but **** knows then that'll happen. the speed stuff was good. maybe im not a slow type of guy. we played badminton a few days ago and i loved it for the speediness, quick reactiontimes, tactics etc. climbing was good too but ...meh..i dunno.. too hard? boring?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Get outside as soon as you can. It'll make a difference. In you're climbing inside go do some bouldering. I think especially if you do some roofing it will be more interesting.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

for some reason our bouldering area doesnt allow for roofing. and greg and i spend more time giggling over the naughtly looking holds too P


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

just had an awesome workout, partially inspired by solidcecil this morning. ill post the details later, right now im busy dancing to this. i love everyone!


----------

